# Computer case cloning chamber



## screwdriver (Dec 1, 2007)

My current closet for propagation is not stealth and quite obvious I grow something in there. So I needed a place to propagate, a small box.....Hmmmm!





Just the right size for me.

So this is what I did and am doing.  I wanted to make this project as stealth as possible and use things I have laying around.





I have this old eMachine that got hit by lightning and was junk. Ripped out everything of the pc case. I cut the motherboard connectors off and saved. The plastic bezel from the cd player and the flap for the floppy were also saved.
I had to drill out rivets on this case to remove the cover, the back plane where the mother board mounts and the frame works that holds the varioius drives. Clean all dust out.





I just held them in place and hot glued around them to hold in place.





I rivet the cover and tape holes to block air flow on front of case. I cut the metal cover to the speaker and usb ports in the lower part of the front. I used a dremel with a cut off wheel.





I hot glued all the plastic bezel pieces in place. I am using this area of the case for some ducting for air flow past the light. On the front I trimmed a file folder (sturdy thin cardboard) to fit  into the plastic bezel. I hot glued to hold in place which seals all the small air leaks so the majority of the air flows from the lower part of the computer case out towards the front. Then up between case and plastic bezel. Back in the top of case where the CD player was mounted and past the light through the power supply and out to room. Taped mylar on the inside of the case.






The power supply was taken completely apart to clean. The fan, power plug were the only things needed from the supply. I added some carbon filter to help with a little noise dampening. I soldered the light socket wires and the extension cord wire to the power plug connector. I drilled a hole case of the power supply for the fan wires and extension cord. The fan and the green power LED will powered with a 9 vdc @ 500mA power pack located lower left part of the computer case. The last pic is the 470 ohm current limiting resistor for the LED.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 1, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> My current closet for propagation is not stealth and quite obvious I grow something in there. So I needed a place to propagate, a small box.....Hmmmm!
> 
> View attachment 40722
> 
> ...



Wow very innovative, i'd like to see some pics of her with some gals in her if ya na mean, btw whats the stats on your CFL bulb there?


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 1, 2007)

This is the general idea. There will be thin wall between the tupperware tubs and the air pump, extension cord are located. Mainly for blocking the light from the rear of case. I plan on putting a piece of glass, level with the bottom of the power supply, below the light to direct all the heat from light out of case.  The extension cord has three outlets. One is for the power pack, one for the air pump, and the last for the immersion heater (if needed). I expect the water temp to be a little lower than ambient air temp.

Be back with more.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 2, 2007)

thats a neo fashion i suppose. rock on! :headbang2:


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. 
akirahz, its the smallest cfl I had 14w. The larger 44w bulb is too long to fit. The small bulb should be enough.
jjs, I think this style is neo-fashion.



Mine is more ghetto fashion, but extremely functional for me. 
My open closet won't work anymore. Kind of a dead give away.



This is the back plane and drive bay that was removed and discarded.





I cut a piece of plywood to separate the areas and for blocking the light. There is a slot in the bottom of plywood for an air inlet. Cut glass to fit at the top for air path. I have some foam stuff that I surrounded the lower portion of chamber and to darken. This will also have an effect of deadening more noise. The white foam with holes is for the babies to stick through. May need to stiffen that piece.





I drilled a hole in a bolt and threaded a connector into the head. O rings should seal it against the tupperware. The last picture is with the lower tub painted black and all the covers in place. Just need to add tubing, water and test.


----------



## simo123 (Dec 3, 2007)

Koolies ill be watching this one


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I scraped the feedthru above for the air pump and went with a rubber grommet with a little silicone sealant.






And the final product.





It's been running for half a day and the temperature in the dome is 25.5c and 83% Rh. The water temp is 22.2c. May be a little low, I can always add a heater.
You can't see it in the pictures but there is a green power light and a few minor light leaks which you can't see unless its totally dark. So much easier to store for occasional use instead of an unsecured closet.

Its ready for the final test.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 9, 2007)

are you germinating, or growing mushrooms?


----------



## mr. green (Dec 9, 2007)

how much can you get.


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 9, 2007)

E_H, not growing mushrooms, yet.
mr.green, 12.

Here's a better picture. This is a way for me to propagate. There are 12 sites for cuttings. I can also modify to use peat pellets which is the way I currently use. I just wanted to try a bubble cloner. I normally just take 2 or 3 cuttings.


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 9, 2007)

opps


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 12, 2007)

Time for testing.

This is my mk.2 she is from my master kush journal. I'm going to take three cuttings from her and another girl who will remain nameless. The ones I'm after are the ones long enough for me to cut, but not to high up because I want to harvest some bud. If any cutting survives they will be named mk.3. 




I use scissors because they are handy. The size is about 30 - 50 mm. I cut these two and one lower.




I drop them in some water for the recut and cut the "larger leaves" in half. Then dip them in some rooting hormone. I try to knock as much of this off as I can. It seems the less I put on the better luck I have.




Here are my 6 new cuttings. The master kush in the second column and white widow in the third. I tried to get the water level just below most of the cuttings. 




Right before I close it up for the night.


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 13, 2007)

sweet box


----------



## akirahz (Dec 13, 2007)

workin great it looks like man!!


----------

